# Ballast Water System - help!



## Galilee (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone have diagrams/blueprints of a typical ballast & eductor system that I can view for studying purposes? 

Something that shows the locations of the main pump with inlet,outlet of individual ballast tank pumps and its pipline? Anything is appreciated! 

Kevhogg has been very helpful but I am trying to obtain all that is available.

Thank you kindly!!
DR


----------



## Anthony Mumford (Nov 13, 2007)

*Ballast water System*

Hi Galilee,
Have a (Thumb) look at this sight it might help you.

http://www.atsb.gov.au/publications/investigation_reports/2004/MAIR/mair202.aspx

cheers Anthony.(Thumb)


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr. Mumford...you should really be an expert on pumps.....


----------



## Anthony Mumford (Nov 13, 2007)

*Ballast water System*

I forgot to add : download the PDF File and there are a few pages and diagrams.
Download complete report (1,354 Kb PDF), 

Cheers anthony(Thumb)


----------



## chaspat (Aug 26, 2005)

Didn't RN ships have Bilge Eductors operated by steam?


----------



## waldziu (Jun 17, 2008)

chaspat said:


> Didn't RN ships have Bilge Eductors operated by steam?



They did, the old ones but very rarely used as the cost of wasted steam was not recomended, if ones evaps were not up to the job.

Generally firemain bilge ejectors were used.


----------



## Galilee (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you Anthony and all!!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Best thing about fire main bilge ejectors, was that they would move small coal and ash over the side too!

With regards to U/VLCC ballast/cargo ejectors, (usually used for stripping operations), it should be remembered that the driving water/oil jet, usually about80-100mm diameter, is travelling at roughly Mach .8 to .9. It is therefore advisable NOT to place obstructions, such as butterfly valve discs and or shafts anywhere near the jet, as this will reduce the performance and possibly destroy the butterfly valve. It is recommended, that should a valve be required, then a ball valve should be used, sized to suit the outlet flange of the ejector, i.e. the large flange downstream from the nozzle.


----------

